# Полисегментарный остеохондроз, протрузии, торакалгия, люмбоишалгия и всего одна таблетка



## ask1 (10 Июн 2017)

12 мая заболела спина после долгой прогулки по городу. Боли были самые разные, во всех местах (в какой-то момент даже стал записывать, чтобы не забыть). Записался на прием к участковом терапевту.

*Первый прием у терапевта*

Пошел к участковому терапевту и мне назначили рентген шейного отдела и легкие просветить. В принципе сразу в шее нашли "снижение высоты дисков C4-C6". С легкими все в порядке.

*Второй прием у терапевта*

Назначили кариограмму, УЗИ ЖКТ, анализ крови и мочи.

Пока стоял всего полчаса в очереди на анализ кропи спина слева внизу заболела, потом нога примерно до середины. Дома немного начали неметь ступни и чуть-чуть ладони. В согнутом положении чтобы было легче (по совету из интернетов) провел день. После чего записался к невропатологу.

*УЗИ*

На УЗИ проблема с левой почкой и поджелудочной, но вроде как "этап ремиссии". Из того что могу разобрать "хронический панкреатит и хронический нефро-что-то слева"

Кариограмма в порядке.

*Первый прием невролога*

Доктор отправил на МРТ грудного и поясничного (шейный сразу был). Сразу на первом приеме назначили: Ревмоксикам 7,5мг 1т утром 10 дней, Тиозид 4 мг 1т вечером 10 дней. Магнерот 1тх2 раза в день обед, на ночь 30. Принятый первым тиозид сразу помог, сразу стало легче. Вроде как это таблетки для расслабления, что ли. Магнерот, мне сказали "для нервов". Дополнительно к этому терапевт назначил аспирин (кардиомагнил) из-за анализа крови, невролог поддержал.

Через пять дней приема этих таблеток стало казаться, что в шее стали более подвижными позвонки, как-то стало похрустывать или тереться друг от друга, потом и ниже тоже. Как-то разболталось, кажется. Это немного беспокоит, раньше так часто и много не хрустело.

*Третий прием терапевта*

Говорит выпить 10 дней аспирин на ночь (либо кадиомагнил), потом пропуск 20 дней и снова 10 дней повторить. По почкам и поджелудочной ничего, по поводу невролога - с удовольствием скидывает меня на него.

*Второй прием невролога *

Через пять дней снова к неврологу/невропатолгу пришел с МРТ. Мне оставили все табетки и добавили диафлекс. Почти назначали физиолечение, но на вопрос "что с сердцем" я сказал, что ёкает и вздрагивает (есть подозрение, что это последствия трехдневной диеты из риса и гречки перед УЗИ). Сейчас еканье почти не беспокоит. Из-за сердца невролог сказал, что физиолечение делать не стоит. Нельзя бегать, прыгать, поднимать тяжести. Только прогулки.

Далее мне выдали листочик ЛФК (упражнения сидя) для шейного и грудного отдела (правда не сказали как часто делать). Кажется, что оно помогало. Но через пять дней приема диафлекса (и окончания приема ревмоксикама и тиозида) начала сильно болеть шея слева, и немного вниз на спину и в сторону руки). В общем начал искать что это и как, и наткнулся на этот форум. Увидел, что пишут про диафлекс, что это вообще ерунда (кстати, побочных эффектов с тошнотой, рвотой и диареей у меня совершенно не было). Решил, что надо как-то искать другие способы лечения.

Сейчас немного болит шея. Делаю ЛФК утром и вечером (сегодня упражнения с поворотом головы пропустил). Принимаю диафлекс и магнерот, мажу диклофенаком и троксевазином шею. Иногда болит в районе где кончаются ребра. То есть стало намного лучше, т. К. Раньше кололо в груди, в рука болела, позвоночник немного болел, спина в разных местах, сейчас такое совсем немного только после пеших походов по 15-20 минут может быть.

Невролог предложил прийти снова осенью, если обострений не будет. Не уверен можно ли считать больше в шее и невозможность нормально поворачивать голову втечение одного дня обострением.

Меня удивило, что лечение фактически состоит из одной таблетки "диафлекс" (ну и магнерот), ЛФК и прогулки. Может быть нужно что-то еще?

Ниже заключения из документов, которые получил на руки

*Рентген шеи:*
Из того, что могу разобрать: Снижение высоты дисков C4-C6

*Консультация невролога:*
Жалобы на: на уменьшение боли в шее, грудном, поясничном оделах поз-ка, уменыыение в левой ноге, ягодичной области, ограничение движений, боли по межреберьям.

An morbi: Травмы головы, поз-ка отрицает. Вертеброгенные боли появились 20 лет назад. Усиление болевого синдрома 1 год назад на фоне физических нагрузок.

An vitae: ТБС, ББ отр. Оперирован по поводу гайморита.

Аллергологический анамнез: не знает

Наследственность: СД у матри, у отца- ИБС

Status: Общее состояние удовлетворительное. Зрачки D=S, нистагма нет. Лицо симметричное. Язык по центру. Парезов нет. Сухожильные рефлексы D=S, оживлены, умеренно спастичные. Брюшные рефелексы сохранена. Патологических знаков нет. ПНП и ПКП выполняет удовлетворительно. В позе Ромберга устойчив. Чувствительных нарушений нет. Болезненность ПДС 2 ст Д4-Д8, ЛЗ-Л.5 Умеренное ограничение движений в грудном, поясничном отделах поз-ка.

Дополнительные данные обследования: Р-графия шейного отдела поз-ка-остеохондроз. МРТ грудного отд. Поз-ка за 26.05.2017-протрузии дисков Тн2-ТнЗ, Тн4-Тн5, Тн6-Тн7 МРТ поясничного отдела поз-ка за 26.05.2017-протрузии дисков Л4-л5, л5-31ЭКГ за 22.05.2017- чес 73, ЭОС расположена вертикальное. OAK- НВ 148„, л-ты 7,0, эр 4,69

Диагноз: Полисегментарный остеохондроз, протрузии дисков Тн2-ТнЗ, Тн4-Тн5, Тн6-Тн7 протрузии дисков Л4-л5, л5-31Торакалгия. Люмбоишалгия слева. Умеренные проявления. Астено-вегетативный синдром. Этапрегрессирвоания.

Рекомендовано: ЛФК, плавание

(Предыдщая консультация неворолога была за 5 дней до этого с лечением: Ревмоксикам 7,5мг 1т утром 10 дней, Тиозид 4 мг 1т вечером 10 дней. Магнерот 1тх2 раза в день обед, на ночь 30. То есть потом просто продлили оставшиеся пять денкй)

Лечение: Ревмоксикам 7,5мг 1т утром 5 дней, Тиозид 4 мг 1т вечером 5 дней. Диклофенак гель местно. Магнерот 1тх2 раза в день обед, на ночь 25 днейПосле ревмоксикама прием диафлекс 50мг 1к вечером 10 дней, затем по 1кх2 раза в день 20 дней.. Физиолечение

*Протокол описания. МРТ, грудной отдел, контрастное усиление не проводилось:*
На полученных Т1 и Т2-ВИ, STIR МР-изображениях №1623 в сагиттальной, корональной и аксиальной проекциях грудной кифоз сохранен. Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала составляет 16,0мм. По углам тел позвонков краевые костные разрастания клювовидной формы. Замыкательные пластинки ровные, четкие, с умеренным субхондральным остеосклерозом. Структура тел позвонков неоднородная за счет жировой дегенерации костного мозга. Со стороны реберно-позвонковых, дугоотросчатых сочленений дегенеративные изменения. Высота межпозвонковых дисков на уровне Th4-Th8 снижена, MP сигнал от дисков на уровне Th4-Th5, Th6-Th8, Th9-Thl0 снижен за счет гипогидратации. На уровне Th2-Th3 определяется сужение переднего эпидурального пространства в результате медианной протрузии диска размером до 2,0мм, компримирующей прилежащие отделы дурального мешка. На уровне Th4-Th5, Th6-Th7 определяется сужение переднего эпидурального пространства в результате левосторонней парамедианной протрузии диска размером до 2,4мм и 1,5мм, компримирующей прилежащие отделы дурального мешка.
На уровне Th5-Th6 определяется сужение переднего эпидурального пространства в результате правосторонней парамедианной протрузии диска размером до 2,0мм, компримирующей прилежащие отделы дурального мешка. Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня L1 позвонка, имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину (6,0мм) и однородную структуру, распадается на нити конского хвоста. Окружающая жировая клетчатка не изменена. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей. Заключение: МРТ-признаки протрузии межпозвонковых дисков на уровне Th2-Th3, Th4-Th5, Th5-Th6, Th6-Th7 на фоне дегенеративных изменений, спондилеза, остеохондроза, спондилоартроза в грудном отделе позвоночника.

*Протокол описания. МРТ, поясничный отдел, контрастное усиление не проводилось:*
На полученных Т1- и Т2-взвешенных МР-изображениях №1623 в сагиттальной, корональной и аксиальной проекциях поясничный лордоз сглажен. Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне L5 составляет 14,5мм. По углам тел позвонков краевые костные разрастания. Замыкательные пластинки ровные, четкие. Структура тел позвонков неоднородная за счет жировой дегенерации костного мозга. Со стороны дугоотросчатых суставов дегенеративные изменения. Высота межпозвонковых дисков на уровне L4-S1 снижена, MP сигнал от дисков на уровне L4-S1 снижен за счет гипогидратации.
На уровне L4-L5 определяется сужение переднего эпидурального пространства и межпозвонковых отверстий в результате медианной протрузии диска, размером до 3,0мм, компримирующей прилежащие отделы дурального мешка и корешки.
На уровне L5-S1 определяется сужение переднего эпидурального пространства и межпозвонковых отверстий результате диффузной протрузии диска, размером до 3,0мм, компримирующей корешки.
Конус спинного мозга на уровне тела L1, распадается на нити конского хвоста. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани, окружающая жировая клетчатка без особенностей.
Заключение: МРТ-признаки протрузии межпозвонковых дисков на уровне L4-L5, L5-S1, относительного стеноза позвоночного канала на фоне дегенеративных изменений, остеохондроза, спондилеза, спондилоартроза в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника.


----------



## La murr (10 Июн 2017)

@ask1, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## ask1 (10 Июн 2017)

Нашел, что нужны дополнительные данные:
Возраст: 35 лет, 6.02.1982
Местожительства: Казахстан, Усть-Каменогорск
Работа: офис (до этого полтора года работал дома)
Диагноз: Полисегментарный остеохондроз, протрузии дисков Тн2-ТнЗ, Тн4-Тн5, Тн6-Тн7 протрузии дисков Л4-л5, л5-31Торакалгия. Люмбоишалгия слева. Умеренные проявления. Астено-вегетативный синдром. Этапрегрессирвоания.
Жалобы на текущий момент: болит шея, ребра справа снизу
Лабораторные методы обследования: МРТ грудного и поясничного, рентген шейного, кардиограмма, анализ крови на сахар, общий анализ крови, анализ мочи

Забыл добавить, что несколько дней была немного повышена температуру, обычная 36.6, а тут стало 36.7-36.9 и до 37.2 (редко).

Про назначенное лечение и результаты в первом сообщении (не могу его отредактировать).


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Июн 2017)

Если и назначать препараты Мелоксикама и миорелаксанты, то минимум 2 раза в день. 
Странно, что в назначениях местных эскулапов отсутствуют массаж и ЛФК.


----------



## ask1 (11 Июн 2017)

Там ЛФК есть. А вместо массажа назначили видимо физиолечение, которое в действительности не назначили из-за вопроса про сердце.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Июн 2017)

@ask1, физиотерапия - это физиотерапия, а массаж - это массаж. Нельзя заменить одно другим.


----------



## ask1 (26 Сен 2017)

Хотел поинтересоваться, что может значить появление хруста в шее и грудном отделе позвоночника. Примерно через месяц после начала ЛФК, стало заметно хрустеть в позвонках шеи и в спине чуть ниже плеч. Это означает ухудшение ситуации или так и должно быть? В заключении МРТ стеофиты сразу были, они разрастаются или так подвижность увеличивается из-за упражнений (приложил картинки с инструкциями)?


----------



## Serg33 (26 Сен 2017)

@ask1, а сами догадаться не можете. В шее вам поставили по рентгену снижение высоты дисков... Это значит что связки уже не могут выполнять свою правильну работу. А к стабилизации позвоночника подключилась дополнитеььная группа мышц, в результате вы так сказать не можете повернуть шеей нормально ну и гипотония мышц верхней зоны в придачу.
А хрустит да потому что двигается без спондилаартроза не обойтись.

Лечение долгое это хорошо что нет грыжи судя по всему и она не давит на корешки. Суть лечения консервативного кратко в том что бы ждать когда адаптируются связки и снова начнут держать позвонки как раньше, и только после этого гипотония мышц начнет постепенно уменьшаться. А это как известно процесс не одного месяца , хотя все зависит от степени паталогии...

Добавлю что у тех счастливцев у кого высота дисков снижается плавно одновременно вместе с усилением связок - вообще не наблюдается симптомов невралгии или же они слабо выражены в соответствии с возрастом.

Ну и соответственно у субъектов у кого высота дисков снижена в результате травмы или неправильного поведения те получают полный букет.

Бывает еще когда высота дисков нормальная но связки растянуты тут как гриться тоже букет неврологических симптомов гарантирован.


----------



## ask1 (27 Сен 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Лечение долгое это хорошо что нет грыжи судя по всему и она не давит на корешки. Суть лечения консервативного кратко в том что бы ждать когда адаптируются связки и снова начнут держать позвонки как раньше, и только после этого гипотония мышц начнет постепенно уменьшаться. А это как известно процесс не одного месяца , хотя все зависит от степени паталогии...


Спасибо. Немного обрадовали.
У меня было сомнение по поводу дополнительных процедур, поэтому ничего кроме ЛФК не делалось (из-за сердца, которое вроде бы, как выяснилось, работает нормально). А теперь есть ли смысл: массаж, физиотерапия, иглоукалывание?


----------



## Serg33 (27 Сен 2017)

ask1 написал(а):


> А теперь есть ли смысл: массаж, физиотерапия, иглоукалывание?


Это все также входит в консервативное лечение главное делать это у профи что бы не покалечили, а то например иглоукалывание помогает временно но если игла попадет в нерв получите нейропатию и так далее риск есть во всем! 
Тоже самое можно сказать и о мануальной терапии т.е. снимут вам функциональный блок но дальше в ходе короткого времени все вернется обратно и все потаму что связки не держут.

Но один хрен пока связки не окрепнут врядли вы получите длительный эффект от физиотерапии

Т.е как бы лечением заниматься надо но главное это снять черезмерную нагрузку на патологический сегмент что бы связки смогли укрепиться, ну и потом дальше соблюдать правильное поведение, так как с возрастом связки становятся менее эластичными от того и страдаем все хондрозом


----------



## ask1 (29 Сен 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Т.е как бы лечением заниматься надо но главное это снять черезмерную нагрузку на патологический сегмент что бы связки смогли укрепиться, ну и потом дальше соблюдать правильное поведение, так как с возрастом связки становятся менее эластичными от того и страдаем все хондрозом




А тут где-нибудь есть инструкция как это на практике делается? Нагрузки вроде нет, всю жизнь сижу за компом (конечно, плохо это, но все-таки 35 лет продержался), некоторые упражнения делал лет пять (думаю, что вот оно и навредило). Жаль, если совсем ничего кроме как лежать делать нельзя будет. А как быть?


----------



## Serg33 (29 Сен 2017)

Такая же беда лет 10 уже за компом безвылазно, и думал работать буду здоровым до глубокой старости, но вот ремонт в квартире и не учел я что за 10 лет организм то изменился, хотя спортом постоянно занимался посещал спортзал и т.д. но время все равно берет свое. Так вот на ремонте и травмировался если бы не ремонт то еще бы лет 10 протянул.
Ну дык а как вы хотели ищите в инете упражнеия для тренировки связок и делайте это в основном упражнения на статическое напряжение плюс бассеен желательно и будет вам счастье.
А снять нагрузку это значит правильно спать и не менее 8 часов можно более ну и по менеше нагружать пока связки не окрепнут вы это сами начнете чувствовать когда потихоньку отпускать будет. Только главное потом на радостях снова не травмироваться.
Короче здоровым на 100% вы уже не будете никогда, чудес не бывает время берет свое.


----------



## ask1 (30 Сен 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> ищите в инете упражнеия для тренировки связок


Эх. Попробую найти.


----------



## ask1 (3 Окт 2018)

Хочу рассказать, как развивалась болезнь и в каком состоянии сейчас.
На приеме около года назад (осенью 2017), доктор предложила поискать упражнения в интернете. Сначала я нашел схемы и решил попробовать. Поделал некоторое время, но какого-то эффекта не заметил. Потом решил поискать на ютубе, и наткнулся на очень хорошие упражнения, эффект заметил сразу, после первого упражнения:














В инструкции написано, что первая и вторая часть чередуются через день. Я сначала нашел только первую часть и первые два дня делал. Потом два дня не мог (хочется думать, что с непривычки). Примерно через месяц случилось обострение и опять таблетками и уколами лечился. Потом снова упражнения, и снова через месяц проблемы.
Но постепенно стало становится лучше, намного лучше по сравнению с упражнениями, которые выдал врач.

К сожалению дальше случилась новая беда, и я до сих пор не знаю связано ли это с упражнениями (доктора говорят, что нет). У меня начали портиться суставы - в ступнях и кистях, в коленях, локтях, плечах, тазобедренные. Анализы показывают, что это вроде бы не болезнь Бехтерева (генетический отрицательный, и тазовые кости вроде как нормальные). В чем дело, сказать никто не может, анализ крови совершенно нормальный и только на снимках видно, что в пальцах рук есть какие-то проблемы, но причина неизвестна.

Назначили диафлекс - принимаю почти три месяца, эффект от него определенно есть. После окончания приема все начинается заново.

В интернете пишут, что реактивный артроз  может возникать после физических нагрузок (опять же, врачи на эту тему говорят, что упражнения такого эффекта давать не могу). Но у меня уже есть ощущение, что именно из-за упражнений, хотя я все еще сильно в этом сомневаюсь. Попробую делать упражнения реже и проверить эту идею. Пока проверил только раз: два дня перерыва - стало получше, вчера сделал упражнения - сегодня опухли пальцы.

ИМЕННО поэтому я так подробно пишу про упражнения которые делал. С суставами начали проблемы примерно после 6 недель упражнений и дальше только усугублялись. Я думаю, что причина в чем-то другом, но все равно должен был про это рассказать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Портиться, это как.


----------



## ask1 (3 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Портиться, это как.


Сначала начала болеть ладонь, но подумал, что это от мыши (работа с компьютером постоянная), поэтому внимания не обратил. Потом заболела ступня. Ходил неделю, ждал пока пройдет. Не прошло. Пришлось побегать по больницам, пока бегал начали болеть пальцы на руках и ногах, распухли суставы на пальцах, потом заболел плечевой сустав, потом колени, потом тазобедренный. По времени это началось после полутора-двух месяцев после упражнений. Пока складывается ощущение, что это как-то связано с упражнениями - не уверен и не понимаю как, но замечаю, что при паузе в упражнениях становится легче.
Все это, видимо, еще и на боли в спине влияет. То есть поначалу мне становилось лучше, а теперь, когда я визуально вижу, что суставы распухли и на снимках на пальцах рук это видно, то, видимо, это и на позвоночнике примерно так же происходит? Там, наверное, распухает, и, совершенно точно, болит. Немного помогает ревмоксикам/мелоксикам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Если анализы в норме, а клиника есть, то вариантой немного- серонегативный форма, обменно - дистрофическая форма.
Мочевая кислота в норме?


----------



## ask1 (3 Окт 2018)

Мочевая кислота в норме. Там вообще все в норме. Уже несколько раз анализы крови делаю - все параметры посредине между крайними допустимыми значениями. Вот еще думаю АЦЦП сделать, может оно что покажет. Больше идей нет.


----------



## ask1 (3 Окт 2018)

На месяц раньше, вроде примерно то же самое:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2018)

Значит обменно-дистрофический- возрастной.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

_@ask1, К сожалению дальше случилась новая беда, и я до сих пор не знаю связано ли это с упражнениями (доктора говорят, что нет). У меня начали портиться суставы - в ступнях и кистях, в коленях, локтях, плечах, тазобедренные. Анализы показывают, что это вроде бы не болезнь Бехтерева (генетический отрицательный, и тазовые кости вроде как нормальные). В чем дело, сказать никто не может, анализ крови совершенно нормальный и только на снимках видно, что в пальцах рук есть какие-то проблемы, но причина неизвестна._
А вам сколько лет???? Какой вес, рост? Работа сидячая?
Я вот не верю в то что у вас вдруг суставы начали портиться от таких простых упражнений!
Они у вас просто начали работать эти суставы чуть в большей амплитуде чем раньше, вот и все. А разумеется все это будит болеть. Организм не готов к этому, жидкости в суставах недостаточно, вот оно и болит. У меня тоже когда я начал себя раскрепощать начали суставы болеть, коленки, стопы и т.п.
Я эту проблему решил пчелами! Ходил к апитерапевту, ставил пчел, стимулировал обмен веществ, суставы стали более подвижные, тело стало более гибкое и гимнастика уже пошла по другому. Это первое.
Второе. Надо растяжку мышц делать. Упражнения хорошие, но нужно еще тянуть. Причем тянуть мышцы от макушки до пальца на стопе всю цепочку!  А не как некоторые только грушевидку.
Я бы вам вот эту гимнастику посоветовал. Только смотреть с умом надо. Т.е. понятно там девочка гимнастка и делает очень много сложных упражнений. Выбираем то, что нужно, что реально, что помогает. Все по ощущениям. Это только одно видео, там целый канал, посмотрите его. Там есть все растяжки на все мышцы и не только.


----------



## ask1 (3 Окт 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А вам сколько лет???? Какой вес, рост? Работа сидячая?


Да тут есть все: 36 лет, 175 см, 79 кг, работа очень сидячая. Вообще сижу примерно с первого класса 


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я вот не верю в то что у вас вдруг суставы начали портиться от таких простых упражнений!
> Они у вас просто начали работать эти суставы чуть в большей амплитуде чем раньше, вот и все. А разумеется все это будит болеть. Организм не готов к этому, жидкости в суставах недостаточно, вот оно и болит. У меня тоже когда я начал себя раскрепощать начали суставы болеть, коленки, стопы и т.п.


Я тоже не верю, и заболело оно спустя два месяца и сначала ступне, что как-то нелогично. Думаю, что причина в чем-то другом.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Второе. Надо растяжку мышц делать. Упражнения хорошие, но нужно еще тянуть. Причем тянуть мышцы от макушки до пальца на стопе всю цепочку!  А не как некоторые только грушевидку.
> Я бы вам вот эту гимнастику посоветовал. Только смотреть с умом надо. Т.е. понятно там девочка гимнастка и делает очень много сложных упражнений. Выбираем то, что нужно, что реально, что помогает. Все по ощущениям. Это только одно видео, там целый канал, посмотрите его. Там есть все растяжки на все мышцы и не только.


Спасибо. Посмотрю. Надеюсь угадаю, что именно надо.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит обменно-дистрофический- возрастной.


Я попробовал в интернете поискать про "обменно-дистрофический", и натыкаюсь на рекламу всяких волшебных веществ. Ни одной нормальной статьи. Про серонегативную форму намного более полезные вещи пишут.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

ask1 написал(а):


> Я попробовал в интернете поискать про "обменно-дистрофический", и натыкаюсь на рекламу всяких волшебных веществ. Ни одной нормальной статьи. Про серонегативную форму намного более полезные вещи пишут.


Да там все просто пытаются продать всякую ерунду в основном и денег на этом заработать. Дураков ищут.
Ну вот я вам все правильно написал. Возраст у вас как у меня еще "юный почти". Вес нужно немного сбросить для вашего роста, тогда нагрузка на суставы уменьшится!
Почитайте про пчел, про здоровое питание. Кушать нужно стараться больше натуральных продуктов. По меньше сладкого и исключить пиво, фастфуд, газировку, кофе, жареное и т.п. И делать гимнастику. Года за 2 можете стать совсем другим человеком. Главное в тренажерку не ходите! А то всю жизнь сидели, а потом вдруг хочу мышцы подкачать. Так не надо, а то наделаете себе грыж.
Если будут вопросы по поводу упражнений пишите в личку, чем смогу, помогу. Расскажу каких ошибок лучше неделать.


----------



## ask1 (3 Окт 2018)

Вот кроме пчел, все у меня как по писанному. Но только чего-то не хватает в организме не хватает.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2018)

ask1 написал(а):


> Вот кроме пчел, все у меня как по писанному. Но только чего-то не хватает в организме не хватает.


Пчелы - это дело хорошее, но не всем подходит. У некоторых аллергия может быть.


----------

